# Help req to do my PG in South africa



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have completed my graduation(i.e. B.Tech) in Mining engineering from Inida and I want to do post graduation in Mining engenning from South african university so could you please provide university names which offer PG course in mining engineering and how to get the admission, fee details and other stuff....

Thanks in advance.

Warm regards
adinkona


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The best one (only in my opinion) would be Pretoria University (Tukkies Website).


----------

